# bAFFIN TRIP



## JMERK (Feb 13, 2006)

HEAD DOWN TO BAFFIN LAST FRIDAY, ARRIVED AROUND 500 SO WE DECITED TO DO SOME PREFISHING.PUT IN AT MUSTANG ISLAND HEADED 27 MILES TO THE MOUTH OF BAFFIN.FIRST STOP NEAR ROCKY POINT CAUGHT TWO FISH DECIDE TO MOVE AND THE MERC BLOWS UP ON US.TWO DIFFRENT BOATS ASKED US IF EVERYONE WAS OK BUT DID NOT OFFER A TOW.THEY SAID THEY WOULD COME BACK AND HELP LATER.900 AM NEXT MORNING STILL STRANDED SO WE DECIDE TO WADE FISH UNTIL HELP ARRIVED ENDED UP WITH A TUN OF SMALL TROUT AND ONE NICE 7 POUNDER.THANKS TO JIM WITH POCO LOCO GUIDE SERVICE WE WERE ABLE TO GET BACK TO THE RAMP.I COULD NOT SLEEP AT NIGHT KNOWING I LEFT SOMEONE OUT THERE.BUT WE STILL CAUGHT SOME FISH.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Man I am glad you made it back safely. Sorry about your luck. I couldn't sleep either thinking I left someone out there stranded.


----------



## fisheyesdm (Feb 13, 2005)

I thought it was against the law to pass a stranded boat and not render aid.


----------



## JMERK (Feb 13, 2006)

So Did I


----------



## OMB (May 22, 2006)

Had a similar experience in POC about 6 years ago on a Thursday in November. Lost the motor, had the cowling off even tried to wave some boats down, but as they got closer they truned and went the other way. No we weren't as far away as the ride to Baffin, but it might as well of been. The Army Hole is a pretty good walk back. Finally some kids in a flat bottom with a 40 HP pulled us in, we're in a 20' shallow sport. That was a long ride but we were very grateful. Of course their parents raised them right and they wouldn't take our offer of money.

If I could have gotten some TX numbers off those other boats I would have sure turned them in.

Don't leave someone stranded!!!! EVER!!!!!


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow. Overnight stranded in Baffin. Thats pretty bad. Im glad yall are ok.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

in a situation like that you need to call the coast guard or sea tow. look up the sea tow number and here is station port aransas 361 749 5217. call a couple of hours before DARK it will take time for them to get down there and tow you back and it is done safeist in day light. look for day markers and buoys they have numbers on them and throw anchor quickly if you can get to the ICW that is your best bet because they can use there bigger boats and make everything go quicker. if you have GPS use that as well (duh lol)


----------



## JMERK (Feb 13, 2006)

We Were In A 20 All Black Ranger And Trust Me We Tryed Everthing To Get Some Help Except The Coast Guard.


----------



## JMERK (Feb 13, 2006)

They Close At Nine Oclock We Called Marker 27 And She Helped A Much As Possible From A Phone.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Wow...we'll be back to pick you up later. That really bites. And then to top it off, they never came back. Hopefully some day they will get theirs in return.

An eye for an eye....

Very happy that you are safe and that the kids that did find you were decent folk. Hopefully my kids would do the same someday.


----------



## JMERK (Feb 13, 2006)

It Was Pocco Loco Guide Service That Helped Us


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

I got stranded once and called a friend of mine to post on here. Within a couple of minutes I had people call me on the water offering help. Not even an hour later I was being towed in from a fellow 2cooler. Talk about service!! 
Next time try that. Someone here will be glad to give you a hand.
Steve


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear that man. They will get theirs some day and they will be thinking of the time they stranded you when it happens. Hope you work out your enigine problems and get back on the water soon.


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

Man, what are people coming to these days? Last time i went fishing (throwing topwaters under the full moon) there was a broken down boat we towed in. Sure it pretty much cut our trip off before it started but we couldn't leave them out there all night and i would of never thought about leaving them behind.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I hate to hear that you were left stranded. I have broken down twice in my life time and both times was lucky enough to have someone give me a tow. Neither party would accept my offer of money for their trouble.


----------



## parkerb (Oct 19, 2004)

*tow*

That happened to me a while back down in Mansfield. I was up north by the land cut and I flagged a boat down. Told them I did not want to cut into their fishing time, but to please check on us on their way back. They did and ended up towing us back, guys even made me a cocktail for the ride back. Sorry that happened to you, pretty poor.


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

*I got the message @ about 11:00 pm*

I had been out shooting skeet with my clients and I told them we needed to shut the skeet range down, it was almost 11:00 pm. I had a few beers with them and headed into the Lodge, www.pocolocolodge.com . I had noticed that I had a message that was from someone, on my cell phone. I had fished with them last year and that they were broke down south of the mouth of baffin! I called them back, the just got a voice mail, I left them a message to give me a better location, I would be out in the morning with my clients, but I would get them some help!!! I got my clients up and headed to the water, I contacted a fellow guide that was off , Capt. Benny. I told Benny about the distress call and that I would find them if he would come get them, Capt. Benny agreed. Need less to say I came across the guys around 7:00 am, made sure they knew help was coming, made sure they had something to drink and if they were ok! I called Benny via radio and gave them their location and you know the rest of the story! Glad to be of help. Capt Donk.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

JMERK said:


> I COULD NOT SLEEP AT NIGHT KNOWING I LEFT SOMEONE OUT THERE.


Me neither. There's still alot of us out here.. promise. Glad Jim was able to help you out. He's a good man.

Also, at least you were stuck in a pretty decent fishing location.. rocky slough. Could have been worse off I guess.


----------



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

*Boat U.s. Towing*

Give Boat U.S. Towing a call (800-395-2628). For a yearly fee, which is not much, they will come get you if your in the bay, laguna or off shore. If you ever have to pay to be towed in this will pay for it self many times over.


----------



## heavyduty 2000 (Dec 9, 2004)

I agree on the Boat U.S. towing. I keep their number programmed in my cellphone now along with the Coast Guard. This past May I was on vacation with the wife and 4 year old boy and was travelling west at 7:30pm entering Estes flats through Traylor Island and Big Bayou. With the sun in my eyes I miss judged a bend and wound up in 4" of water. We could not push off the shallows and there was absolutely no one around to help. We called the Coast Guard who got us in touch with Tow U.S. Boats. They came out of Port A and jerked us off of the spoil. It cost $150.00 for an hour and $10.00 per foot of boat. I have a 22ft boat so it was $370.00 on the spot on a credit card. Called my insurance company the following day faxed the bill to them and was reimbursed 2 days later. 

I remember talking to the Coast Guard and they asked if we all had life jackets. I said yeah we do but we are in 4" of water I dont think we are going to drown.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

dang J what ya do 
too much red in your life 


InfamousJ said:


> Me neither. There's still alot of us out here.. promise. Glad Jim was able to help you out. He's a good man.
> 
> Also, at least you were stuck in a pretty decent fishing location.. rocky slough. Could have been worse off I guess.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

thanks for the US tow number. I am gonna look into the membership fee. I know how expensive it can be hopefully the membership thing cuts the cost by half at least. the thing with the coast guard is they wont get you uless it is life threatening. over night in the dark without drinks and food is a good reason. (dont take offense) if you run aground it isnt life threatening and the uscg will try and find help, but if there isnt any danger they wont get you, they have to save their resources for emergencies and those thigs are never planned. i have heard stories from a friend that they get calls and the people havent have a clue where they are or a gps system- are you kidding? be familiar with the area and know surrounding areas to narrow things down, some fishing spots arent on uscg maps and most of the guys dont know the local fishing holes the majority yes but if it is a hole refered by word of mouth and not on a map your are SOL. remember those telephone posts with red triangles and green squares have numbers and so do bouys, just know what channel and area. strobe lights are good for at night when people are looking for you and flares, but dont use them unless you see someone coming, oh and whistles are legal, but an air horn can be heard in wind


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

It cost $150.00 for an hour 

I believ a membership is like $150-200 per year, well worth it. 1-2-fish can answer the cost part. He has it and considers it a great investment. You won't get screwed money wise on a tow and it just gives you that piece of mind that if, and when!, something does happen you just have to make a call.


----------



## miguel4 (Aug 12, 2005)

It's bad those folks that promised to return didn't. But if you get stranded down there in the morning, don't expect anyone to drop what they are doing to tow you back. It's a run down there. But most would come back and help before they return. And, most all the local fishermen have tow insurance or something else worked out. Their are tons of lower units in Baffin...


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

I can't believe you were left out there all night! I would never blow past someone waiving their arms for help! And the "we'll come back later and get ya" thing stinks!


----------



## Fin-Addict (Jun 1, 2004)

*Stranded*

Same thing happened to me about 2 years ago at POC, my battery went dead and couldn't get anyone to stop and help. Finally, I called Everett Johnson, I have never fished with him before and just met him once! at the time, he was busy but said that he would check on me later to see if I still needed help. At approx. 2 pm, Called again and he couldn't believe no one stopped. We were by Grass Isle so it wasn't an isolated spot. He came out and gave us a jump. So, there are still some good people out there!!!
Then, this Wednesday, we got to help someone else out. We pulled a guy in a Shoalwater off of City slicker flats. Also, he said that he couldn't get anyone else to stop.
Someday, the one's that don't stop will need help too!! The luck for them is that some nice guy will stop and help them.
Thanx again Everett!!!


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

if they stop take their tx # down and tell them if you don't come back i am reporting you
!


----------



## Hou-Chap (Nov 10, 2004)

I have been pulled in twice on different occaisons over the years. I always keep an eye open for people in distress on the water. I have been there done that and I know how it feels. I definetly have some paybacks to get even with. Anybody that can sleep at night knowing they left somebody standed on the water dont deserve to be out there. Like everyone else has said, if you own a boat (no matter how new it is) eventually you will run into a situation that requires a hand from a fellow boater. No shame in it, just the nature of the beast. Enjoyed hearing the story about the 2cooler coming out and rendering aid.. That shows a lot of class, and the caliber of the people on this board....


----------



## panamafish (Aug 3, 2006)

well i aint 100% sure about this but i was told the only way the coast guard is comming to save you is if it is a saftey issue so call them and sy you will be able to spot me ill be the one with the boat on fire


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

Karma goes a long way in fishing


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

> Karma goes a long way in fishing


Absolutely.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Man am I sorry to hear you got dinked by those folks..Ive had to be towed in on a few occations..lower unit ..Blown head.
And in my lifetime,Ive towed in no less than 9 boats.
Id do it for anyone @ anytime..
Just good sportsmanship & Manners..
& those who have my # can allways call
Oxx..


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

Hats off to Captn Donk and Poco Loco Lodge, just goes to show that those people do care about there clients past and present as for as the other JERKS(being nice) that left ya'll they will get what they have coming to them. What comes around goes around (CARMA)


----------



## JMERK (Feb 13, 2006)

The bad thing is one of those jerks was a paid security guard for the shanties around the land cut.I sure wouldn't want him protecting my place.Thanks again to poco loco.


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

*For What?*



twitch-twitch-reel said:


> if they stop take their tx # down and tell them if you don't come back i am reporting you
> !


Report them for what? Stopping to help you. Just to set the record straight. There is NO Law that says you must tow someone in. You must stop and render AID if there is an emergency that is of threat to life or vessel. 
Now that does stink to tell you that they would come back and help and then don't. I've had many a long day when I've had to gas back up and head back down to get a stranded boat. I'm glad you had Donk's number. Down there a network of friends works much faster than the tow services. That pendilum swings both ways. I'll be fishing for Donk tomorrow because he broke a lower unit and got towed.


----------



## gsb (Aug 7, 2006)

Can't even imagine! Those folks that left y'all are going to get their come up'ns later for sure. Sure glad y'all made it in safely.

Stay safe!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

27 miles is a ways to run to stop and tow anyone straight back to the ramp while on the way to go fishing. I've never left anyone and I've towed many back, but I won't hook up to a boat and tow it straight back to the ramp while on my way to fish unless someone is hurt. 

I'll ask if the party in the boat wants to join us and take them fishing with us and that's happend a few times then pick their boat up on the way back or I'll check to see if the boat is still there on my way in and tow them then.

Never leave someone out there. It will come back to haunt you for sure. Sorry you had a bad experience.

TH


----------

